# Lets Talk Enemas! Yay!!!



## slideaboot (Nov 29, 2010)

OK...

So, on Friday, I noticed that Aesop (my 3 foot long, 2010 Extreme Giant) is impacted (he's doing the whole butt-wiggle without much of a result--aside from some urates/calcium clumps). 

I've been giving him multiple warm-water soaks per day, massaging his belly down to his vent, and force-feeding him baby food with cod liver and / or vegetable oil (to get things "moving", if you will).

I read on another post about impaction that was successfuly resolved with the above methods AND enemas. My question is, how do I go about doing this? Giving Aesop an enema, that is. 

I have no problem doing it, I just want to make sure I do it right, without damaging any of his "parts". If necessary, I could take him to the vet, but wouldn't be able to take him until tomorrow or Wednesday afternoon. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

I would guess you would take a bulb syringe and well stick it in his whatever .. Stick it in far enough that the water dosn`t come right back out but no deeper than necessary Go slow and easy maybe five cc at first ... I used to hang with the vet here in town [fishing buddies] and that is how we would do it to birds and such ... Its not rocket physics...


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 29, 2010)

montana said:


> I would guess you would take a bulb syringe and well stick it in his whatever .. Stick it in far enough that the water dosn`t come right back out but no deeper than necessary Go slow and easy maybe five cc at first ... I used to hang with the vet here in town [fishing buddies] and that is how we would do it to birds and such ... Its not rocket physics...




That's kinda what I figured...I was just curious whether or not there was any sort of "technique" involved. Ya know, whether I should "aim" for a certain area, or avoid a certain area. Or, to be sure TO do or NOT TO do something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Warm water or coffee . It will come back out right away if you miss ... I don`t know how big your critter is ...


----------



## tora (Dec 1, 2010)

How did it go?


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I gave him an enema...nothing. I gave him some mineral oil (orally)...nothing. I'm gonna try both again in a few minutes. I'll keep you guys posted. 

It's weird...he's still acting totally normal--in the middle of a shed, actually.


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you 100% certain that your tegu is in fact impacted? Is he eating? Something seems amiss.


...Jefroka


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 2, 2010)

Jefroka said:


> Are you 100% certain that your tegu is in fact impacted? Is he eating? Something seems amiss.
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka




Well, I'm assuming he is...I haven't found any feces in his cage for the past week or so and every time I soak him he wiggles his butt--A LOT--and nothing comes out (minus some urates). 

He really strains when he's soaking...sometimes he strains so hard that he does a complete barrel-roll. He lifts his tail and everything while doing this--just like how he usually defecates--except nothing comes out. 

As far as eating goes...No. The last time I put food in his cage (saturday?), he didn't touch anything. I've forcefed him (3 times) a small amount (5 ml) of baby food mixed with cod liver oil and a few drops of mineral oil. I did leave a SMALL amount of ground turkey (mixed w/ cod liver oil and mineral oil) in his cage today before I left for work--we'll see if he touches it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Best of luck to you ....I`m so sorry about your Tegu ....


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks...

He's doin' ok, seemingly. I've a lot of stories like this, all with various outcomes. I never thought I'd be on pins and needles, DYING for tegu poop. I'm strangely OK with the fact that my life has taken this turn...


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 2, 2010)

Alright, does sound like he's impacted and its been a while, may beed to bring him to the vet.


...Jefroka


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 4, 2010)

The eagle has landed.

He took care of business. It was a huge spherical clump of urates. Hopefully, this is the end of this. I'm going to keep him on a bit of a lighter diet for a while and let his body recover.

Thanks for all the help and well-wishing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Outstanding!!! Long and happy lives to you all ... I thought he was a wallet material ... I am sure your attention helped lots ... good job ..


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 5, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.wimp.com/bathtubsurprise/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.wimp.com/bathtubsurprise/</a><!-- m -->
:grno :grno :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

That video pretty well sums up the meaning of life ...


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 6, 2010)

Good lord...

That was hilarious.


----------

